# THE  Iowa gathering



## smokebuzz

We had a GREAT time, lots of food and too much drink. here is a few pics of what I was able to get, was very busy it seems.

the group photo







The DREDED belly shot






Tip is now famous,and Eric does have a pot belly
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










some photos of the weekend





















there will be more posted by others, and i DO have more!!!


----------



## smokebuzz

SORRY, for the pic sizes and the BIG GUT line up
Tip
Mark(daboys)
Dude
Eric
Me
Mark(beaker)


----------



## travcoman45

Hey yall: We made it home, here be a few pictures a the Iowa Gatherin!



I know buzz posted wanna these but ya can never have to many!
The whole gang as we was a packin up taday.



This be buzz after a hard days work!



We partied fairly late inta the night!



Buzz hard at work!



Daboys an others tryin ta find themselves!



Here be a shot of the general gatherin area, had the smokers set up an a nice fire ring ta cook on.

I thin everbody had a great time, wish yall could a been there with us! Lord knows we had enough food ta feed ya!

If ya ever get a chance ta do do sumtin like this, I would highly recommened it! What a Hoot!

It was a swell time with a great bunch a folks, only sorry when it ended. I have no doubts we will all get tagether again fer another one! Eric, steve an others have pics ta post fer yall too! Stay tuned!


----------



## walking dude

*bump*
*bump*


----------



## flatbroke

very nice, looks like a great time.  I need to find some peeps from CA to get a party going,  great Idea you fellas had.


----------



## the dude abides

Sorry I missed it.  Looked like a good time


----------



## pineywoods

Darn ya'll didn't post a big sign warning of that belly shot bout lost my dinner still hackin a bit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Glad ya'll had a good time wish I coulda been there with ya'll


----------



## richtee

WhooWHEE folks! Looks like fun! SOMEONE has to work on their belly tho  LOL!


----------



## cowgirl

lol...Great lookin crew! Glad I didn't make it, there's no way I'd show my belly.
Sounds like you all had a great time.


----------



## smokebuzz

here ya go


----------



## desertlites

I have a pretty good guess-seems 1 I not sure about?


----------



## mossymo

Ya, who is the ugly guy in the camoflauge hat?


----------



## smokebuzz

Here was the shots of the uhhh, geuss what we was drinken contest.
The pic of steve didnt come thru, i really wish i would'a got a pic of his face after he took a pull off that bottle.
And again, sorry about the pic size

Me






Tip/travcoman






Mrs. Dude, the brains behind the operation






Eric, just before ,,,never mind


----------



## earache_my_eye

What a blast!!  Anybody that gets a chance to do something like this should make every effort to see it through.....great food and great time had by all !!

Here's my additions to the qview....

WD and Mark (daboys)



WD and Mark (beaker)



very early Sat. morning.....



Can you feel the love????



Tip and Mrs. Tip......deud....her name is Darcy.....lol



they just don't get much more redneck than this.....LOL



Chauda having a blonde moment.......



Deb hard at work making salads for Saturday's big feed...



The usual suspects....I seem to be suffering from "pot belly envy".....heh



Roscoe the wayfaring, wandering pooch....



More to follow......


----------



## earache_my_eye

Here's the lady that kept me in trouble with WD.....i.e. "Get a room you two!!!"......hehe



Chef "hop-along".....



Buzz gettin some D.O. beans methodology....



Tip.....those beans were outta this world!!!.....great job!



Buzz sure can keep that Horizon hummin' along nice and steady......



the riblets.....



Buzz hard at work.....



Ditto...



This is what happens after a big shot of JD.......can you say "double vision"....lol



very late Sat. nite.....



Thank you to everybody that came and made the first Iowa SMF gathering such a great success....Monica and I had a blast with y'all and hope to do it again soon!

Eric


----------



## richtee

Great post folks!   I am enjoying the heck outta it! Nice garter D88de!


----------



## bb53chevpro

Looks like it was a blast. Wish it was closer.


----------



## waysideranch

Guys glad you had fun.  That real cool u could get together.   Life is to short.  Neat thing there.


----------



## seboke

Can't think of a much better way to spend a weekend!  Looks like my kind of party!!


----------



## flyin'illini

Those pics are great.   Thanks for posting.


----------



## cage

I wish I could have made it, but had to work Saturday. Lord knows the food had to be better than what I had to eat.


----------



## fatback joe

Very cool.  Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## bertjo44

All that food and drink, that must have stimulated the economy a little. Glad you all had fun!


----------



## walking dude

crap, BUSTED.............LOLOL


----------



## white cloud

Looked like a good time. You can almost hear the faint sound of a lone banjo, playing off in the distance.lol.... Wish I could of made it there.


----------



## foozer

Looks like I missed a great time, except for the "Jack" straight up.

Where did you guys meet? 
Any Cyclone fans in the group? lol


----------



## walking dude

saylorville..........just south of you foozer........and no..........no clown fans.......or if there was, they kept quiet about it..........LMAO.........


----------



## dingle

Looks like a good time had by all. Good food, Good friends. Kinda cool to put some faces on you guys!


----------



## foozer

Dude,

Which camp ground were you in?


----------



## walking dude

this will be in about 3 parts folks...........and i will take you from beginning to end...............so please bear with me. and there WILL be bellyshots again................LOLOL

some of my pics will be dups, but others, well lets say, the truth will come out...........LMAO

Buzz got there bout a hour before me and mine............we got there, unloaded our car abit........then buzz and i headed BACK to my place to get the fridges, fire/smoking wood.

Buzz's beast of burden...........







we set up tents, screen tent for the kitchen, waiting on Tip, who was SUPPOSED to be there bout noon.........uh huh..........sure tip

in the mean time, we set up party central..........and buzz's sign..........







tip and his wife darcy got there bout...hummm.........3? or 4?.......not sure......







now i have a story for you..........no pics tho, and i didn't see the whole thing but buzz did.........Tip brought his wife's lil metro, pulling it behind the TRAVCO.......man what a beast that thing is.......you will see it in the background of some of my/others pics........they unloaded the metro.....and parked it across the street/drive/whatever you would call the lil roads that campgrounds have.......So, Tip tries to back this beast into the first lot, we tried.......the Travco, doesn't have good parking breaks......so we think he is in position, and Tip stops this beast, only to have it roll forward TOWARDS darcy's car and beyond that, the lake.......and darcy stands there IN FRONT OF THIS MONSTER, trying to protect her lil pos......LOL.........was a bring unnerving, let me tell you. Like i said, i missed it, didin't have the camera ready. Like when ERIC, later on in the nite, tripping over a firepit. LMAO........bout pissed myself over that one.........ANYWAYS.........we get Tip into a more level lot for him to camp in. Now this is just Friday, with me wondering what OTHER delites was to present itselves to us.........BUT the weekend was off a a GREAT START already.........llolol

this next shot is where the party will be taking place SOON, as you can see how HAPPY buzz's two daughters are.........LOLOL.........







Eric (Ear-ache-myeye) FINALLY showed up...........and this is HIS beast of burden







Now his girlfreind was a sweety.........and HE musta thought so also, cause all weekend i was telling them BOTH to get a room







geez you two, there WERE kids around...........LOL

so now we have Tip and darcy, Eric and MO HO, and Buzz and his dots, me and momma, and some good freinds of ours, all there.......Rose and Chauda. There will be pics of them two later on...........

Supper was just hamburgers/hotdogs/brats.........whatever each person brought for their own supper.........i don't have any pics of that mess..........LOLOL........tho Erics porkchops sure did look good, tho, he wouldnt even share with any of us.........selfish bassturd.....LOL

Bout 10:30 friday nite, we decide to start getting the meats ready........
2-10lb briskets, and 2-8lb butts........only me brisket had the rub i brought....well, half of it was mine, had to borrow some from Eric, as what we made up would NO WAY would do the whole brisket........Here's the meat on buzz's Horz.

Briskets got on at 11pm, butts on 15 minutes later







bout a hour later, this is buzz.........







musta got abit cold later on, cause here he is AGAIN, tho abit more bundled up







i mean GEEZ buzz, thought it was going to be YOU AND ME hanging.....LOLOL

tho i have to give him creds, he was outta town ALL week, so he had to bust arse to get ready for this weekend...............YEAH RIGHT!!!..LOLOL

okay folks, 10 pics, the limit.......please stay tuned for page two


----------



## teeotee

Looks like a real good time was had by all. Personally i couldn't of done the shots of J.D. 

Was planning to come down for a while but had to do an emergency repair on the boys car, can't have him driving with no brakes 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Then had the joys of graveyard shift that night.

Pics are awesome ..... great post !!


----------



## bhille42

what a party! Love all the pics!


----------



## walking dude

okay..........forgot to include this pic, of my digi. Here's a tip, take off the glove you use to put rub on the meat.......less messy for the digi that way........LOLOL







okay.......back to the story.............i only had ONE person, that hung with me the entire nite, and it was NOT a smf member, go figure......LOLOL

this is Chauda.........a good friend of the family........known her since she was knee high to a jack rabbit............







five digi's lined up reading temps...........







i only spritzed my brisket, the entire nite, till BUZZ finally got his lazy butt up, then he let me sprtiz HIS.......lolol

pic of the meat, just before foiling..............







we foiled the meat, cept for ONE briskett, that was a bit stubborn........tho i wish ALL the meat was more stubborn.............







the meat was foiled at 170, and put back on till the meat reached 200.......now folks, you MAY not believe this.........but ALL the meats was done in 8 hours.........utterly cornfusing.........this meat should of taken till THREE PM sat. afternoon, but was instead was done 7 AM.........that threw a kink in the plans............

okay..........so now buzz it FIALLY up, and BEAKER shows up, 6:30 in the am..........i guess he slept at a boat ramp in the area, in his truck......he drove past once, before finally pulling into behind Erics truck........since both Erics truck, (he borrowed his brothers truck), and Beakers truck, had fire fighter license plates, i first thought it was Erics brother.........NOT!!!!!!

this is the beaker







so now we have me, buzz, beaker, and chauda hanging out, drinking beers.......maybe not beaker(mark).........he don't even drink coffee..........

so now the meat is wrapped, and toweled and put in coolers waiting till supper time (TWELVE HOURS AWAY YET.....)

so now lunch rolls around............Daboys (the OTHER mark) shows up.......and we start getting ready for lunch..........Beaker brought japs and creme cheese for abts.........plus Eric made up his version of fatties, made with brat patties, that he calls Bratties.........lol or was that Daboys who brought the japs........hmmm........long weekend, and i am sure SOMEONE will correct me..........plus Beaker brought 3 dozen ears of corn for supper, that neither him OR the other mark was going to be at........so we hurried up, got some corn ready, to smoke.........now since Buzz's smoker was empty, mine stayed idle all week........i need to make that statement, cause i know OTHERS will say i ducked out on using MY smoker

here it sits idle........LOL







so now we are going to also pull some meat for MARK and MARK (darn, i sound like a hairlip dog.......LOLOL), cause they needed to hit the road bout 2:30.......daboys hosting ragbrai riders........silly man.......LOL

now its getting close for them to leave.......we HAD to do the Belly shot....now i KNOW its been posted to death, but here we go folks........you weaked stomach people mite want to skip ahead.....LOL







Chauda also did her onion rings and battered green pepper rings.......i didn't get any pics of them.......in FACT, i didn't even get to try even ONE onion ring..........geez.......NO LOVE.........lol

Here is tip getting his beans ready, and MAN were they good, in fact brought some home with us, and was part of MY supper last nite







okay.......getting close to supper, and we start pulling the meats........they were STILL HOT .......but the foil leaked, and lost alot of juice from his briskett, and maybe a butt or two........shots of the meat pulled/being pulled..............

first butt









okay folks 10 ten pic limit.............stayed tuned for part THREE


----------



## walking dude

okay..........now on to the rest of the meat.........

second butt







Erics, riblets......they were GREAT!







crap........just realized, i dont have any pics of pulling the briskett.........but i DO have pics of THE TABLE!!!!!!!







after supper, Tip made his DO apple cobbler.......which i don't have pics of EITHER.......but DARN was it good, he even made one for breakfast........LOLOL.......tho i don't think it was on purpose.........we stayed up till TWO waiting on that puppy.........

so supper is done.......sitting round..........and ONCE AGAIN.........here's Buzz







talk about a LIGHT WEIGHT! ! ! 

so next morning we did Capt. Dan's omlets........didn't get any pics of IT either....LOLOL........but did get a shot of the Candain Bacon, i did earlier in the week............which i will post a seperate thread on that later on







so after breakfast.........time to pack up..........i HATE that part of a camping trip.........and a sad pic of the empty camp site







but, yeah i know, its been posted already, a pic of the "CLAN".....lol







All in all, it was a GREAT weekend........tho Buzz slept thru most of it........LOLOL

We are talking about maybe doing it TWICE a year.........so you Iowa folks that missed this fun weekend..........stick around, and look forward to the NEXT one.........same bat time, same bat channel................


----------



## dingle

Nice play-by-play Dude! Thanks for taking us there.


----------



## walking dude

Texas-Hunter;233681I would like to hear some of the other stories as well... Maybe Buzz can chime in when hes not taking a nap...[img said:
			
		

> https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/smilies/PDT_Armataz_01_28.gif[/img]



LOLOL..........yeap ken


----------



## travcoman45

Ok steve, we were there at 1:30!

An remember, no q-view IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Besides, try explainin ta the cops it wasn't intentional!  Oh, an that grill is real expensive on the beast, don't wan't mommas pos bustin that out!

It was a great time, lookin forward to our next one.  Again, ifin yall get a chance ta do sumtin like this, I highly recommend it!


----------



## beaker

dude one correction daboys brought the japs and cream cheese. 
I brought the sweet corn onions zuch.
must of had to much of the beer 30 lol!!
was a great time great food and great peeps!!
I was happy to go and put a face with a name. 
May many more years of the gather to come!!!


----------



## smokebuzz

ok, here is proof that drinking and visiting, and some uhhhh guidence is more tireing than running the smoker, preping meats and other stuffs. i got about 3 hours sleep sat nite, dude crashed at 1pm~, and got up at 5ish. who knew my smoker would be that difficult for him to run for 3 hours for him


----------



## walking dude

hey buzz...........not MY fault, you left the cruise control at home.........


----------



## walking dude

btw buzz, just checked with momma........it was about THREE pm when i went down...........not 1........get your story str8, if there are witnesses........LOL


----------



## smokebuzz

she cant remember, and i got the FLOP veiw, in the middle of the day, the rest of us done our sleep'n at nite


----------



## walking dude

well buzz, when Eric gets on......maybe HO-MO.........errr MO-HO, can vouch for the time........she is the one that really made me go lay down.......let alone you crashing sat. nite in your chair, while i stayed up till 2 am sun. morning with tip..........lite weight........LOLOL


----------



## sumosmoke

The Iowa clan knows how to throw a party and those pics definitely proved it. Glad everyone had a great time!


----------



## coyote

Man all that smoke coming out of the woods?? surpised you did not get a slurry drop on ya all. Had to be a good time..saw Dr. Daniels aministerin meds..and was great to see a face with a name now..Did you folks eat all that food??


----------



## ronp

Looked like a lotta fun, thanks for posting all those QVIEWS.


----------



## walking dude

slurry drop?....lol

nope, most of us, took home the leftovers.........they are better leftover imho...........but still fun..........


----------



## pineywoods

Looks like it was a great time even if ya'll did sleep too much


----------



## cman95

It looks like you Iowa folks had it going on.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for the pictures and narrative. Fun had by all even Dr Jack!!


----------



## ron50

Good food, good friends. good beer what more could you want. Maybe Steve without his shirt up?

Seriously though you can see what SMF is all about right there in those photos. Good job to everyone who made it come together.

Next year can you move it a little further East though? LOL.


----------



## chadpole

Looks like everyone had a great time. Looks like a bunch of strangers to me. I don't have a clue what anyone looks like. It would be nice to take pictures of people and at the bottom put their name. This could have been taken at any camp ground. I know  who Buzz is now,but don't know if it's the same Buzz I know from the forum. Is he from east Texas? Just my thoughts.


----------



## walking dude

chad, there was a pic, of the member here, and names were listed, frist few posts, buzz listed the names in order, also ALOT of the pics say who who's in the pics, you need to read from the first page on...........everyone there, is from iowa, thats why its called a IOWA GATHERING


----------



## desertlites

that looked like just country fun time. Thanks  guys, gals & kids-NOW thats good Qview. great job Iowa folks.


----------



## chadpole

I eat my words ,Dude. I just went through the pictures again and I see who they are now. Sorry for beinng a dumb Ga. Boy,LOL.  As far as Buzz, I was thinking of Buzzbait from Texas. Now I remember  Smokebuzz. I am going to back off the Rum & Coke for the night. Looks like a good time was had by all and wish I could have made it.


----------



## walking dude

Ken, as MUCH as he was sleeping, he WAS bait.......for all the sqeeters.........LOLOL


----------



## 1894

Great pics , great thread and it looks like it was a great time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Nice to put some faces with names


----------



## fireguy

Glad yall had a good time! hope to make it one of these days. Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## smok'n steve

looks like you guys had a blast!

Boy, those U-tube Videos were borderline, can't believe they let you guys load them up on to the internet!!!!


----------



## pigcicles

Looks like a gathering well done! Congratulations to all the survivors of the Iowa Gathering. Looks like it was a great time.


----------



## smokin nutz

Hi all, I would have liked to have made the "Iowa Gathering"
,but almost forgot,My bro/wife came down from Mankato and stayed friday eve and sat we had Mom's 90th birthday party.Whole family showed up and a BBQ was had,lasted late.
Maybe next time.


----------



## tybo6

Bubba,
 I wanna come Q with u....Looks like a hell of a time...Good times,good people,good drinkin,and ...GOOD EATS....congrats on ur most x-ellent weekend.


----------



## walking dude

who's bubba?

wasn't no bubba at THAT gathering


----------



## daboys

Well, got the computer charged back up and am now trying to catch up on everything going on here. Just want to say it was *GREAT* meeting everyone. Had a good time, just wish I could of stayed longer. Can't wait till the next gathering. I'm sure it will be twice as big next time.


----------



## walking dude

and mark........bring a camera next time.......LOL


----------



## daboys

Oh, you don't have to worry about that. It will be the 1st thing I grab!!


----------



## travcoman45

Had some a the folks ask fer recipes from the gatherin, so here be some I did, thought others might like ta try em.

Smoke in the Hollar Beans

55 oz Can Bush's Original Baked Beans
3 15.5 oz Can's Red Beans with juice
2 15.5 oz Can's Pinto beans drained
1 15.5 oz Can Black beans with juice
1/4 cup Dark Brown Sugar
Garlic Powder to taste
Onion Powder to taste
1 1/2 Tbs Worechestershire Sauce
2 Lbs Maple Bacon
1/4 Cup molasses

Mix together, simmer in 12 inch dutch oven 4 to 5 hours.
I'll put my beans up against anybody's, Ain't braggin, but them be some fine beans!

Pudgey Pies

These are made in a pie iron over coals.
Spray pie iron with no stick spray, heat in coals.
2 slices white bread, spread butter on one side of each
Put peanut butter (creamy) on one slice of bread
Put minature marshmallows on the peanut butter
Put 1/2 chocolate bar (Hereshy's) on top of mallows
Put second slice of bread on top butter facing up

Place in Pie Iron, bake till toasted brown.
These are super good!
Smokebuzz's daughter Tylor (sorry if I spelled it wrong) helped make these!

Cobbler

Take a 12 inch dutch oven and line with aluminum foil
Put 3 cans of yer favorite pie filling (Apple, Peach, Blueberry) in the bottom of the oven
Cover over with 1 box of cheap yellow er white cake mix.
Put 8 charcoal briquettes under the oven an 11 on the lid, this will bake the cobbler at bout 350*.  Bake till the top a the cake is browned.  An easy delicous dessert!

So there are some a the thins I cooked durin the gatherin, hope ya try em.


----------



## travcoman45

OK Ken, put em in the sides an desserts section too!  Geez I'm glad ya can copy stuff!


----------



## walking dude

HUH?............the gathering was NOT on the 10th


----------



## pigcicles

Dude .. it's their first post and the only sense I make of it is a chance to post the link for the alcohol treatment 

?? 'White' SPAM maybe ?? (Not sales oriented)


----------



## walking dude

yeah pigs............kinda my thought also............


----------



## daboys

mikemathew;250310 said:
			
		

> [font=Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]The gathering was planned for a weekend around the 10th of August, which just happens to be my darling wifes birthday. The people having the gathering were Dragline2000, and Redneckwoman, of course this was their chat names, we will call them *Annie and Mike* for this article, well we can call them those names anyway, because that is their names. Annie had checked with the hotel closest to their home about rooms, and notified everyone on our Seniors Web site of the name, telephone number, etc. of the hotel. I don't remember the name of it, but when we called they had *no rooms with jacuzzi* tubs in them, and we enjoyed the jacuzzi suites when we traveled. I called another motel and located us a suite, and another couple *Bud and Anne from Indianapolis* decided to stay at the same motel we were in. [/font]
> =====================
> Steve you don't remember Annie and Mike, and their buddies Bud and Anne? They were upset cause you didn't get them a room with a jacuzzi! No wait, that was Eric and Monica that needed to get a room.


----------



## walking dude

Weren't they the ones Tip ran over with his travco? And we had to throw the bodies in the lake?........i was pretty tired. Where's the pics even...........LOLOLOLOL


----------



## daboys

Shhhhhhhhh. They were burned.


----------



## travcoman45

I know NOTHING!  No pictures, never happened yall!


----------

